# Upgrade for my Mage RTA



## MaddyJ (18/12/16)

I'm looking for my next atomizer. I probably don't need one but i want one  I would like to stick with a tank just for ease of use. Now the mage is excellent (great flavor and decent clouds) however I want more cloud with more flavor. What can everyone suggest? Currently have my eye on the Limitless Plus.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## xRuan (20/12/16)

Hi bud. I upgraded from my Mage to an Ijoy Combo.. And wow.. Its awesome! Much more clouds, and flavour is almost on par with Mage(but not lacking behind).


----------



## Jus_Joos (20/12/16)

Looking for more clouds or flavour?
Depends on your preferences in that regard, it seems to me that tanks that push major clouds seem to come at the cost of flavor.
Flavor - Try a Merlin Mini or Serpent Mini 25
Clouds - Coilart Azeroth

My runner is a mage at the moment but I have used the Azeroth and it is a brilliant tank, similar Genny style atomizer to the Limitless, clear, clean flavor and good clouds, only real downside with these RDTA tanks is the amount of juice they go through, also much easier to build on than the Mage, lots of people seem to have trouble with the deck spinning but I have never had that problem.

Good luck, the Mage was my first RTA, I had it for 4 months and thought I would be happy forever, now I have accumulated 6 extra tanks in 2 months, be careful on this path you wallet will not like you.


----------



## MaddyJ (20/12/16)

xRuan said:


> Hi bud. I upgraded from my Mage to an Ijoy Combo.. And wow.. Its awesome! Much more clouds, and flavour is almost on par with Mage(but not lacking behind).



Funny enough, I actually bought the Limitless Combo too


----------



## snakevape (20/12/16)

@MaddyJ Where did you get your Combo from?


----------



## MaddyJ (20/12/16)

snakevape said:


> @MaddyJ Where did you get your Combo from?



I got it from Eciggies in moreleta park


----------



## snakevape (20/12/16)

And how is it compared to your Mage?


----------



## MaddyJ (20/12/16)

snakevape said:


> And how is it compared to your Mage?



After some tinkering with the coils and wick I got it to taste very close to the Mage, but I have only tried 1 build in the Combo so far, so i could get it to taste better later on. That being said, there is still tons of flavor and closing the air off a bit gives even more. Clouds are insane though, definitely more than the mage. 

Currently using the included fused claptons on the Goon style deck. Positioned coils close to the base so that they line up with the air holes. Wicked to just above the glass and filled her up. I had an issue with the heat as it gets very warm, but the drop of the coils as above made it a lot cooler. Also added my old griffin drip tip onto the wide bore tip (slots in perfectly) 

All in all I am very happy with it  Just know that this thing really chows juice. I smoked for 15min, thought I sprung a leak. Juice literally disappears and you sit there wondering what the heck happened to all of it. Luckily I'm doing DIY now so doesn't bother me too much


----------

